# Roper Whitney Shear - $2000 (San jose, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Jul 21, 2020)

Roper Whitney Shear - tools - by owner - sale
					

Has a new set of blades in Box, Excellent working condition will cut 48” width by .125 steel. If...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## CuriousRambler (Jul 21, 2020)

Man, if this was a 36" I'd be reaaaal tempted. 48's just too big for my space.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 21, 2020)

Knock down a wall, put it outside and build a shed roof. Where there's a will......


----------

